# Neuer Filter im Frühjahr



## tams (28. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

mein neuer Teichfilter ist nun geplant. Der alte war nur eine Übergangslösung. War ein Patronenfilter, der aber für die Größe nach dem letztjährigem Umbau lange nicht mehr ausreicht. Der Erdaushub für die Filterkammer wird in den kommenden Wochen durchgeführt. 


*Hier einige paar Infos zum Teich:*


Wasservolumen: 19 qm
7,5 x 5,0 Meter – Oval gebaut mit breiten und hohen Stufen
1,80 max. Tiefe
1 x BA an der tiefsten Stelle
1 x Skimmer – wird noch gebaut
Fischbesatz 10 kleine Kois

Ich würde den Filter gerne komplett in Schwerkraft betreiben, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es so wie auf der Skizze durchführen kann.

Die Filteranlage habe ich mir folgendermaßen vorgestellt:

Vofilterung Ultrasieve II -> IBC mit __ Hel-X -> Pumpenkammer 
Alle Komponenten werden eingegraben. Dazu habe ich auch noch Fragen.

Als Pumpen habe ich an eine Rohrpumpe mit hoher Umwälzung gedacht. Meine zwei Oase Aquamax 10- und 12.000 Eco will ich dann verkaufen. Ich glaube eine starke Rohrpumpe ist sinnvoller. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung welche genau geeignet wäre?

Könnten die Filterexperten mir bitte sagen ob ich das so richtig geplant habe, bzw.mir Fehler aufzeigen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge machen ?
Vom Jürgen-V habe ich gelernt, daß besonders die Durchströmung eine große Rolle spielen kann. Vielleicht kann ja dazu auch jemand etwas sagen. 

Der Rücklauf geht wieder am Filter vorbei, muß aber keine große Strecke überwinden.

Leider bin ich im letzten Jahr aus Schaden klug geworden und mit einem Reihenvortex total baden gegangen. Das zur Verfügung stehende Filtervolumen war einfach viel zu gering. 
Glücklicherweise konnte ich den Filter wieder loswerden.

Fragen habe ich auch zur eigentlichen Kammer, in der dann die Filteranlage stehen soll.
Die Kammer sollte so groß sein, daß ich auch mal an die Ablaßhähne drankomme. Ich grabe nun erstmal, so daß auch sichergestellt ist das die Wasserlinie des Teichs mit dem IBC übereinstimmen. Mal sehen wie tief ich da graben muß. Ist es notwendig, daß ich die ganze Kammer betoniere, zementiere etc.? Ich dachte, es würde auch gehen, wenn ich die Seiten der Kammer mit L-Steinen befestige, damit nichts zusammenfällt. Und was was soll ich beim Grund der Kammer machen? Einfach Waschbetonplatten verlegen? Wenn ich den Ablaßhahn öffne, soll der Dreck eigentlich im Boden versickern. Funktioniert das? Werde dann alles dokumentieren.

Hier mal meine Skizze:






Vielen Dank für gute Ratschläge und Tips
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Redlisch (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hiho,
Schau die mal deinen Siebfilter an !

Normalerweise bleibt der Schmutz über dem Sieb und das saubere Wasser läuft durch ...

Das ganze wird auch nicht so Funktionieren wie du das gezeichnet hast (auch wenn die Auslässe richtig wären).
Das Wasser müsste ja immer bis zur oberkannte des USII stehen müssen, damit es aus dem IBC wieder rauslaufen könnte, Sinn des ganzen ist doch das der grobe Schmutz dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen wird ...

Aber da lass ich die anderen zu was sagen ...

So ein ähnlicher Fred läuft übrigens parallel, such mal !

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

....... hier ist so ein Beispiel

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20361


Also Torsten, so geht das leider nicht. Es sei denn du buddelst den Hauptfilter noch ein Stück tiefer als 
Unterkante Siebfilter. Dann läufst du aber Gefahr das der Filter überläuft wenn mal die Pumpe ausfällt.


----------



## tams (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Moin, danke Euch für die wertvollen Tips. Habe die Zeichnung mal verändert und bitte erneut freundlihst um Feedback. Allerdings müßte ich nun die Kammer schon sehr tief machen, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt:






LG
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Torsten,
du solltest den Filter niemals unter Teichniveau bauen. Überleg dir das noch einmal.


----------



## tams (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Koi-Uwe, 
Ok danke aber das bringt mich nun nicht wirklich weiter. Der Fehler bei der ersten Skizze war mir ja schon klar, aber wie sollte es denn nun aussehen oder ist der Aufbau mit USII, IBC und Pumpenkammer im Schwerkraft bzw. Teilschwerkraft gar nicht möglich? Könnt ihr bitte etwas präziser werden?

Ich habe die PK nun an die 2. Position gesetzt, den IBC an die letzte und über Teichniveau gestellt. So machbar oder geht's noch besser/sinnvoller?






Vielen Dank und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Soweit schon OK Torsten, aber die Pumpenkammer kannst du dir sparen, weil der Wasserstand dort nie höher sein wird als der Spaltfilterauslauf. Du benötigst eine Pumpe die man auch trocken aufstellen kann. Die wird an den Spaltfilter angeschlossen. Die pumpt dann das Wasser in den Hauptfilter.


----------



## tams (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Danke Dir! 
Habe die Skizze nochmals verändert. 
Meinst Du das könnte so funktionieren? Und welche Pumpe könntest Du mir empfehlen?






Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Ja, so ist genau richtig.
Leider kann ich dir keine Pumpenempfehlung geben, mit Pumpen die Trocken Aufgestellt werden können kenne ich mich nicht so aus.
Durchsuch doch mal die Internetshops und achte darauf, dass sie auch Trocken Aufgestellt werden können.


----------



## tams (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Heissen Dank Uwe!!!
Sind denn auch die Zu- und Abläufe soweit richtig? Sorry wenn ich da so hartnäckig bin. Und der IBC muß dann etwas höher stehen, also über Teichniveau, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. So kann das Wasser dann per Schwerkraft wieder zurück, stimmt's?
Werde mich hier im Forum mal nach der geeigneten Pumpe erkundigen.

Besten Dank nochmals!
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Ja,
der Filter kann dann ruhig etwas höher stehen. Um so höher er steht, um so mehr Schwung bekommst du in den Rücklauf. Aber um so höher die Pumpe fördern muss, verlierst du natürlich Pumpenleistung. Sollte also schon ein gutes Verhältnis sein


----------



## tams (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hmmm, habe mir sagen lassen, daß sich eine Rohrpumpe nicht trocken aufstellen läßt. Wenn das stimmt, weiß ich nun nicht mehr weiter. Weiter wurde mir empfohlen mindestens 2x110er Rückläufe zu machen, denn drucklos geht durch ein 110 Rohr viel weniger durch. Ist das so sinnvoll und wo sollen diese Rückläufe dann hin?

Gruß
T.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Bei 2x 110 bist du auf der sicheren Seite, keine Frage. Kommt aber darauf an was du durch den Filter jagen willst.
Bei 19.000 Litern Teichinhalt reichen ja 20.000 Liter als Pumpenleistung (ich weiß jetzt gar nicht was die US II oder US III vertragen können )
aus.

Und klar, Rohrpumpen sind Tauchpumpen, die kann man nicht Trocken aufstellen.
Wie sieht es denn mit einer O***e Promax aus ?


----------



## tams (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo und guten Morgen, 

OK ich habe ja nun gelernt, daß sich eine Rohrpumpe nicht trocken aufstellen läßt - kein Problem. 

Bin mir aber bei meiner letzten Zeichnung immer noch nicht 100%ig sicher das alles so stimmt. Falls jemand sich erbarmen könnte meine Zweifel auszuräumen, dann kann ich meine Zeichnung verbessern und an die Umsetzung gehen. Die US II kann 20.000 vertragen.


Lieben Gruß
Torsten

P.S.: Die Red Devil 17 wäre zwar schon klasse, aber der Preis - mein lieber Scholly


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Doch Torsten,
mit deinem Plan ist alles OK  Kannst du so umsetzen. 
Klar gibt es auch günstigere Pumpen.

Was hälst du denn von sowas ?

http://koi.traneo.de/catalog/produc...=1924&osCsid=a1e1edefd3a2c06b970ca057cf3f0bb6


----------



## tams (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Uwe, 

ist deutlich eher meine Preisklasse. Ich nehme an, Du hast Gründe für die Empfehlung. Werde diese wohl bestellen. Will nicht mehr viel Zeit verlieren. Vielen Dank für den Tip!!!

Die eigentliche Kammer wo sich USII, Pumpe und IBC befinden macht mir momentan noch Sorgen. 
Frage: Ist es zwingend erforderlich alles zu betonieren und zu zementieren?
Gibt's einfachere Möglichkeiten der Befestigung der Kammerwände?
Ich wollte eigentlich auch keine extra Rohre für die Schmutzablässe verlegen, sondern das Schmutzwasser einfach innerhalb der Kammer versickern lassen.
Fragen über Fragen, aber dank Deiner Hilfe bin ich nun schon ganz zuversichtlich.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## schrope (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo!

Also ich würde mir das mit der "Performance-Pume" nochmal überlegen!
Schau mal was die an Strom frisst! 180-260 Watt :shock :crazy

Nimm lieber eine Oase Optimax 20.000, die ist genau für solche Systeme geeignet,
sprich Schwerkraft und geringe Höhen. Du hast doch maximal nur einen halben Meter an Höhe zu überwinden!

Die Optimax kannst du auch trocken aufstellen, kostet nicht viel mehr wie die Performance und braucht nur ~100W!!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## tams (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Peter, 

das klingt überzeugend. Danke Dir.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Auch klasse Peter  
Wusste ich nicht das die so Stromsparend laufen

@Torsten
Das mit dem Versickern würd ich mir überlegen. An den US musst du doch laufend ran und dann stehst in der Pampe ?
Nee, mach dir dort einen festen Untergrund, muss ja kein Beton sein, Platten oder Steine tun es doch auch. Und mach dir die Mühe und bau da einen Schmutzablass rein.


----------



## tams (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Na prima, dann ist zumindest die Pumpenfrage nun geklärt. Heissen Dank nochmals, werde die Pumpe in Kürze bestellen.

@Uwe: Bezüglich der Kammer, dachte ich daran, alle Filterelemente auf eine feste Grundlage zu stellen. Ich denke, dass z.B. Waschbetonsteine eine Möglichkeit wäre. Wie Du schon richtig meinst, steht man da auch nicht immer im Dreck. Ich werde die Kammer auch großzügig bauen, damit etwas Platz zum Reinsteigen ist.
Frage: Wenn ich den Boden der Kammer nun befestigt habe, wie soll ich das mit dem Ablaß machen? Bohrt man da direkt unter dem Ablaßhahn des IBC ein Loch? 

Und meine Frage zur Kammerwandbefestigung ist auch noch nicht geklärt. Mir fehlen nur noch wenige Antworten, dann fällt endlich der Startschuß und ich kann die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. Meine 10 kleinen Kois sind übrigens auch wieder aus der Winterversenkung aufgetaucht. Es gab keine Verluste, was mich sehr freut. Aber nun muß ich zügig anfangen, da ich mindesten mit 6 Wochen Anlaufzeit für die biologische Filterung rechne.

Ach ja ich vergaß, der Jürgen sprach immer wieder von der Wichtigkeit der richtigen Durchströmung vom __ Hel-X. Da habe ich leider auch noch so meine Fragezeichen, wie ich's am Besten umsetze. Nach einigen Fehlschlägen, soll nun alles gut werden, damit ich im kommenden Sommer meine Teichanlage auch mal etwas genießen kann.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Also am besten wäre es schon die ganze Kammer zu betonieren, zumindest den Boden. Die Wände kannst du doch hochmauern


----------



## tams (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Ok werde die Kammer wohl mit Waschbetonplatten auslegen und die Kammerwände befestigen.
Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Filteraufbau:
Wenn das im USII vorgefilterte Wasser mit reichlich organischen Stoffen direkt durch den Hellix läuft und dann zum Teich, bringt das __ Hel-X dann überhaupt noch Vorteile? Ich dachte, daß der IBC eigentlich absolut sauber sein sollte und nur der biologischen Filterung dienen soll. Liege ich da falsch?

Gruß
T.


----------



## schrope (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi!

Ganz verstehe ich dich nicht, aber es funktioniert folgendermaßen:

Das US III hat ein Spaltmaß von max. 200µm, das reinigt das Wasser schon mal ganz gut von den groben Stoffen.
Das nährstoffreiche Wasser geht dann weiter in den IBC mit __ Hel-X, dort warten die Bakterienstämme welche sich am Hel-X ansieden und entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe. 
Das nun auch noch etwas gröbere Teilchen <200µm im IBC sind lässt sich nicht vermeiden, aber diese setzen sich größtenteils am Boden ab, deshalb solte man hin und wieder den Schmutzablass des IBC öffnen und den Schmoder ablassen.

Bessere Vorfilterung erreichst du nur mit einem Trommelfilter, da hast du eine Maschenweite von ~40µm.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Torsten,
wie Peter schon geschrieben hat sind deine Bedenken unbegründet. Klar, um so sauberer das Wasser in die Biokammer kommt, um so besser ist es. Aber ein US II reicht da völlig aus.
Eine besser Vorfilterung erreichst du nur mit einem Trommler oder einem Vliesfilter.


----------



## tams (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Peter, hi Uwe, 

stimme vollkommen zu. Momentan sind mir nur die Kosten für einen Trommel oder Vliesfilter zu hoch. Mal schauen was ich mit meinem Filter erreichen kann. Werde nun mal versuchen meinen Nachbarn (Maurer & Bauing.) mit ins Boot zu holen und mach ihm ein Angebot. Vielleiht hilft er mir ja mit der Kammer. Schön betoniert und gemauert wär ja schon klasse. Ich beginne jetzt erstmal kommendes Wochenende mit dem Aushub der Kammer. Nebenbei kümmere ich mich noch um die richtige Pumpe sowie ums __ Hel-X. Gibt noch viel Arbeit, freu mich aber schon drauf. Ach ja noch eine Frage: Rohrpumpen sind meines Wissens ja doch günstiger. Funktioniert wie ich gelernt habe aber ja nur mit einer Pumpenkammer direkt hinter der USII. Das fällt wohl flach oder? Also besser ohne PK und einfach mit einer Pumpe die im Trockenmodus läuft oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## schrope (3. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi torsten,

Rohrpumpen sind günstiger und brauchen auch weniger Strom, ABER sie funktionieren nicht mit dem US III.
Grund dafür ist, dass das US III einen 2 Zoll Pumpenanschluss hat und da eine Pumpe das Wasser raus saugen muss. Nur durch Schwerkraft in eine Pumpenkammer geht nicht da ein 2 Zoll Rohr viiiiel zu wenig Durchfluss hat um 20.000l zu schaffen.
Ergo: nimm die Optimax, stell sie trocken auf und gut is! 

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## tams (9. März 2009)

*Filterkammer*

Hallo, 

da mein neuer Filter für das Frühjahr nun geplant ist, muß ich noch eine Kammer bauen, in die ich dann die einzelnen Komponenten unterbringe.

Hier nochmals meine Filterskizze:






Neben dem 1000l-IBC habe ich die USII, fehlt noch die Pumpe und natürlich das __ Hel-X. Es soll eine Optimax 20000 werden, die ich dann ja auch trocken aufstellen kann. 

Ich habe mit dem Aushub für USII, Pumpe und IBC bereits begonnen und hoffe am kommenden Wochenende damit fertig zu sein.

Allerdings habe ich noch das Problem mit der Kammer, in der die Komponenten stehen sollen. Habe noch nie eine Kammer gemauert. 
Mit etwas Glück hilft mir mein Nachbar (Maurer/Bauning.), dann sollte es klappen. Die Kammer werde ich so großzügig wie möglich bauen, damit ich später auch an die Schieber drankomme.

Den Boden wollte ich mit Eisenmatten dann betonieren (15-20cm) und die Wände dann hochmauern. Mal sehen ob ich das schaffen kann. 

Aber ich habe da noch eine zugegebenermaßen etwas dumme Frage:

Wenn ich den Boden betoniere, wo soll denn dann der Dreck hin, wenn ich die Hähne öffne? Ich dachte eigentlich daran, alles im Boden versickern zu lassen. Wie habt ihr das gemacht. Sorry, bin zwar voller Enthusiasmus, es kommen aber immer wieder die einfachsten Fragen hoch.

Grüße und Dank für gute Ratschläge
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Torsten,
hast du nicht dir Möglichkeit einen Schmutzablauf mit einzubetonieren und das Schmutzwasser in die Kanalisation zu leiten ?
Oder du kannst auch eine Sickergrube unter dem Fundament buddeln, aber das wird nach einiger Zeit ganz schön muffeln denke ich.


Ps. Ich habe Deine Frage mit an dein Filterthema gehängt.


----------



## Dodi (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Moin Torsten,

klasse, jetzt habe ich meine Antwort geschrieben und geschickt und sie ist während des Verschiebens von Uwe im Nirwana verschwunden...

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Revisions- oder Sickerschacht.
Diesen könnte man evtl. neben der Filterkammer buddeln. Du müsstest dann allerdings noch einen Schlauch oder ein Rohr an den Schmutzablass anschließen und durch die Wand führen, also gleich mit einplanen beim Bau.
Zur technischen Umsetzung werden sich sicherlich noch die Spezies melden.

Ideal wäre natürlich ein Kanalanschluss - doch wer hat den schon an passender Stelle?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

[OT]Sorry Dodi, tut mir leid[/OT]


----------



## tams (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Moin Uwe, 

ich hatte eigentlich auch die Idee einfach ein 110-KG-Rohr als Schmutzablaß mit einzubetonieren, aber wie ich das an die Kanalisation anschließen soll - keine Ahnung. Ich werde einfach mal meinen Nachbarn fragen, was er so meint. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*



tams schrieb:


> ich hatte eigentlich auch die Idee einfach ein 110-KG-Rohr als Schmutzablaß mit einzubetonieren



Und dann ? Wohin mit dem Schmutz


----------



## tams (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Wäre es nicht möglich den Schmutz durch Dreinagerohre einfach im Boden versickern zu lassen? Hmm ich habe noch keine klare Vorstellung und bitte freundlichst um gute Ratschläge. An die Kanalisation kann und will ich aber nicht ran. Wie befürdern denn andere den Schmutz aus der Kammer?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*



tams schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht möglich den Schmutz durch Dreinagerohre einfach im Boden versickern zu lassen? Hmm ich habe noch keine klare Vorstellung und bitte freundlichst um gute Ratschläge. An die Kanalisation kann und will ich aber nicht ran. Wie befürdern denn andere den Schmutz aus der Kammer?



Das wird nicht gehen, oder wie lang willst du die Rohre machen ? 

Und andere haben halt Anschluss an die Kanalisation (ich auch)


Was du machen kannst ist, einen Schacht zu machen und dann da eine Schmutzwasserpumpe reinzustellen, die das Wasser dann rauspumpt.


----------



## tams (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

OK also quasi einen Schacht neben der Filterkammer, richtig?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Ja,
zum Beispiel. Oder auch in der Mitte des Filterschachtes und da ein Gitter drauf oder so was


----------



## Olli.P (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi,




> Ideal wäre natürlich ein Kanalanschluss - doch wer hat den schon an passender Stelle?



Der Uwe und ich.....


Torsten, mach es wie Uwe schon geschrieben hat:

Einen entsprechenden Schacht möglichst nah an den Schmutzablässen und entsprechend mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe in die Kanalisation entsorgen. 

Pass aber auf, das der Schacht nicht zu klein wird, nicht das du hinterher die ganze Filterkammer unter Wasser stehen hast.


----------



## tams (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Danke Uwe, danke Olli!

Oh je, ch glaub ich bin zu blöd das genau zu verstehen. 

Habe deshalb mal folgende Zeichnung gemacht. Is wahrscheinlich so nicht gemeint oder doch?
Bei Euch scheint es wohl kein Problem zu sein, den Abfluß an die Kanalisation anzuschließen. Ich müßte bei mir erst mal forschen wo das ist.







Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Torsten,

so ungefähr ist's gemeint. 
Mach den Schacht aber nich so unter den Filter.......
Lieber ein bisschen tiefer. :smoki

Und: Du musst den Schlauch von der Schmutzwasserpumpe nicht unbedingt wie in der Zeichnung verlegen...

Es kommt ja dann drauf an, wie du am besten zur Kanalisation hinkommst.


----------



## tams (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Ok werd's versuchen. Erstmal vielen Dank!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Torsten,

wie weit bist denn nun...

Oder ist's noch nicht weiter gegangen......


----------



## tams (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Olli, 

hatte in den vergangenen Wochen recht viel Stress im Job. Das schlechte Wetter tat ein Übriges. 

Habe nun bis auf das __ Hel-X eigentlich alles beisammen, was ich für meinen neuen Filter benötige:

- 1000l IBC-Container
- UltraSieveII
- Oase Optimax 20.000
- Teichflansch für die Teichdurchführung bzw. für den Skimmer

Der Aushub für die Kammer, wo das ganze Zeug dann stehen soll ist auch fertig. Habe nun eine Tiefe von 1,20m, Länge von 2,30m und eine Breite von 1,35m.
Werde nun als nächstes die Bodenplatte betonieren (15cm mit Eisenmatte), dann die Wände verschalen und hoffentlich bald fertig sein.
Allerdings muß auch die Verrohrung für den Skimmer noch gemacht werden.

Was den Fillteraufbau selbst betrifft, bin ich mir auch über die richtige Verrohrung noch nicht im Klaren, so daß das Hel-X gut durchströmt wird.

Ist also noch viel Arbeit, werde aber dokumentieren.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Torsten,

dann sag ich ma:

Frohes schaffen.... 

Und halt uns immer schön auf dem Laufenden.....


----------



## tams (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Werd ich machen, danke für's Interesse.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tams (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hmmm, 

wollte eigentlich dieser Tage mit dem Betonieren der Filterkammer beginnen und bin nun auf ein Problem gestoßen, von dem ich nicht weiß ob es überhaupt eins ist. Ich habe den Aushub der Kammer ja nun soweit fertig. Leider führt das KG-Rohr vom BA an einer recht ungünstigen Stelle und in einem ungünstigen Winkel in die Kammer.

Hier mal eine Skizze, die das Problem verdeutlichen soll:






Frage: ich will ja dann in Kürze das KG-Rohr vom BA an die UltraSieve anschliessen. Bekommt man das mit den entsprechen KG-Teilen hin, das alles gerade wird und gut in die Verrohrung US paßt? Was meint ihr?

Gruß und danke für Hilfe

Torsten


----------



## tams (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo, 

habe nun nach einem 1-wöchigen Urlaub es endlich geschafft die Bodenplatte der Filterkammer zu betonieren. War trotz Zementmischmaschine schon ne ganz schöne Plackerei, da ich die Kammer am äußersten Rand des Gartens ausheben mußte und so kaum vernünftig Platz habe.
Es waren so ca. 20 Mischungen Beton (Schubkarren) nötig und ich mußte den ganzen Kram ja auch noch vernünftig verteilen und glätten.

Ich müßte nun eigentlich als nächstes die Verschalung für die Wände bauen, bin aber am Überlegen, ob ich es nicht einfach bei der Bodenplatte (20 cm stark mit Eisenmatten) belasse. Ist aber wohl keine so gute Idee, aber die Plackerei geht mir echt langsam auf die Nerven.:evil

Ich mach heut noch ein Foto um den Stand zu zeigen. Nur zu gern würde ich den Filter endlich in Betrieb nemen, denn das Wasser sieht alles andere als gut aus. Total trüb und viele Algen. Die armen Kois.

Na mal sehen. Ich muß jetzt erst mal das __ HEL-X bestellen, so ca. 400 l dachte ich sollten erst mal ausreichen. Habt ihr nicht eine günstige Bezugsquelle?

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## schrope (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Torsten!

Also eine halb so dicke Bodenplatte hätte es auch getan.....:shock

Die Wände würde ich auf alle Fälle machen, die sind noch wichtiger als die Bodenplatte, weil wenn es z.B. regnet und sich der Boden aufweicht die ganze Kammer einstürzen kann!! Ist mir damals mehrmals passiert bis ich endlich zum betonieren gekommen bin.
Die Mühe ist es auf alle Fälle wert, nur reicht es wenn du die Wände so ca. 10cm dick mit Eisenmatte in der Mitte machst.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## heiti (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo zusammen!

Obwohl der Fred ja schon ein wenig älter ist, wollte ich mich einfach mal an ihn anhängen, da ich ungefähr das gleiche Problem habe, wie Thorsten. :?

Geplant ist auch ein __ Filtersystem in Schwerkraft mit 1-2 BA und 1 Skimmer. 
Filterkammer bestückt mit Siebfilter (US III-Nachbau) -> Regentonne __ Hel-X -> Regentonne Hel-X ->  Pumpe -> Bachlauf

Zum Filter selber, werde ich zu gegebener Zeit bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen haben. 

Mich interessiert hier primär, wie Thorsten das Problem des fehlenden Anschlusses an die Kanalisation für den Schmutzablauf gelöst hat. Es wurde ja geraten eine Sickergrube anzulegen, aus der dann der Schmutz in die Kanalisation gepumpt werden kann. (geht das nicht auch in die Blumenbeete als Dünger??  )

Wie groß sollte denn die Sickergrube sein? Ich meine, mit wieviel Volumen an Schmutzwasser muss ich so rechnen?


----------



## steffen55 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo tams,

für die Wände würde ich Beton-Schalsteine nehmen.
wie z.B:

http://www.ebn-betonwerk.de/html/schalungssteine.html

geht wesentlich schneller


----------



## tams (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Steffen, hallo Olaf, 

mittlerweile habe ich die Filterkammer gebaut. Habe alles verschalt und dann betoniert. Ist ganz gut geworden. Reicht für meine Zwecke jedenfalls aus. Soll ja auch nur quasi als Aufbewahrung der Filter dienen.

Als Biofilter habe ich nun einen Sprick-Filter den EcoSwingBead ESW 60 laufen. Direkt davor eine UltrasieveII als Vorfilterung, die auch sehr gut ihren Dienst verrichtet. 

Der Biofilter selbst verfügt über einen Blower, das ist für diejenigen die es nicht genau wissen so ein kleiner Motor der große Mengen Luft in den Filterbehälter pumpt um so die Beads durcheinanderzuwirbeln und den auf ihnen abgelagerten Schmutz runterzuholen. 

Während der Blower läuft (ca. 2-3 Minuten) öffne ich einen Zugschieber und über ein Rohr wird das Dreckwasser dann aus dem Filter, aus der Kammer bei mir in die Beete verteilt. Daher brauchte ich keine Sickergrube oder ähnliches. Und eben auch keinen Anschluß an die Kanalisation, was natürlich klasse gewesen wäre. 

Aber irgendwann muß dann auch gut sein. Einen Anschluß an die Kanalisation hätte bedeutet, dass ich viele Meter im Garten aufmachen muß um an den Anschluß zu kommen. Das stand aber in keinem Verhältnis und daher die Entscheidung für den EcoSwing. 

Der Filter selbst hat auch den Vorteil, daß er sehr platzsparend ist und eben sehr einfach zu reinigen. Leider braucht es sehr viel Zeit bis er eingefahren ist - mehrere Monate. Solange muß ich nun noch warten. Aber ich meine das die Wasserqualität recht gut ist. Wasser ist momentan bis ca. 1,50 klar, Fische sind munter und Pflanzen kommen auch immer mehr dazu.

Habe aber momentan auch nur 5 Kois (bei 20qm), alle so um die 30 cm und suche noch nach guten Fischen.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Heinrich (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi torsten ,

wenn  auch  alle  beadfilter  sehr  lange  brauchen  ,  bis  sie  optimal  laufen  ,  heisst  das  nicht  ,  das  man ruhig  schon  gewisse  Futtermengen  geben  darf !

Man  muss  nur  Ammoniak  und  Nitrit  messen  und  gegebenenfalls  das  Futter  wieder  reduzieren  wenn  die Werte  zu  hoch  sind .

jedoch  ist  es  nur positiv  wenn  man Futter  usw,  rein  gibt  ,  damit  die Bakis  was  zum  knabbern  haben , das beschleunugt  dann  auch  das  schnellere Einlaufen  des Filters .

LG  Heinrich


----------



## heiti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Thorsten,

irgendwie stehe ich jetzt auf der Leitung 

Wie bekommst Du denn den Schmutz aus der Filterkammer in die Beete? Du schreibst, dass Du über ein Rohr den Schmutz in die Beete leitest. Aber dafür musst Du doch den Schmutz erst auf Bodenniveau "heben", oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## tams (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Olaf, 

der Filter der bei mir ja unter Teichniveau also in der Kammer steht ist eben in der Lage durch den Blower genügend Druck im Innern des Filters aufzubauen, so daß über ein Auslauf das Dreckwasser aus dem Filter raus, über Teichniveau und durch ein angeschlossenes Rohr rausbefördert werden kann. Dafür benötige ich keine zweite Pumpe. Für mich jedenfalls ein großer Vorteil.

@Heinrich: Ich habe da an Dich speziell folgende Frage bezüglich des Filters:

Ich gehe beim Spülen des Filters genau nach Anleitung vor und lasse den Blower so ca. 2-3 manchmal auch etwas länger laufen. Das Dreckwasser wird dann auch rausbefördert. Wenn der eigentliche Spülvorgang dann abgeschlossen ist, stoppe ich den Blower und schließe den Zugang zum Schmutzablauf wieder. Der normale Wasserkreislauf ist wieder hergestellt und das Wasser läuft wieder über das Rücklaufrohr in den Teich.

Und nun die Frage: In dem Moment wo das Wasser wieder normal zum Teich läuft kommt ersteinmal ca. 2-3 Minuten lang eine Riesenwolke Dreckwasser die in den Teich läuft. Wie kann man das denn verhindern? Ich will den Blower ja nicht immer 15 Minuten laufen lassen. Allein schon wegen des Wasserverlusts.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## heiti (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hi Thorsten,

schön, dass Du durch den Blower die Sickergrube nicht bauen musstest. Dumm allerdings für mich, da ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie groß ich die denn dann einplanen müsste. :?

Allerdings denke ich, dass die bestimmt auch abhängig von den verwendeten Filtern wäre (Volumen der Regentonnen und Anzahl). 

Da ich soweit allerdings noch gar nicht bin , werde ich die Frage dann zu gegebener Zeit noch einmal ins Forum stellen und hoffe, dass die Spezialisten mir hier weiterhelfen könne und werden...


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Namensvetter,



			
				heiti schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm allerdings für mich, da ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie groß ich die denn dann einplanen müsste.



Das wird wohl davon abhängen, mit welchem Rohrdurchmesser du das Schmutzwasser ab lässt (und mit welcher Pumpenleistung du es aus der Sickergrube raus jagen willst. Wenn dieses denn so geplant ist ).


----------



## heiti (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo Olli,

manchmal sieht man den Wald halt vor lauter Bäumen nicht... 

Stimmt ja, ich kann ja auch parallel zum Ablassen auch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe anstellen und muss nicht warten, bis mir meine Sickergrube evtl. überlaufen würde...

Ist halt fast so etwas wie Multitasking... was wir Männer ja meist nicht zu 100% beherrschen....


----------



## Dragon777 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer Filter im Frühjahr*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal diesen alten Thread rauskramen, weil ich gerade ein ähnliches Planungsproblem habe. Ich würde in den IBC-Container eine Regentonne stellen und die als Helix-Vortex benutzen. Dann sammelt sich ja der Dreck, der unten aus der Tonne raus läuft, unten im IBC. Dann müsste es doch eigentlich reichen, mit einem Schlammsauger oder einer Schmutzwasserpumpe während des regulären Filterbetriebes unten den Boden des IBC abzusaugen, oder? Kann man sich auf diese Weise eine zusätzliche Sickergrube und den Bodenablass sparen?

Gruss
Dominik


----------

